# Fixing scuffed shoes?



## girl_geek (Dec 19, 2006)

Does anyone know of a DIY fix for scuffed shoes? I love pointy toe shoes, but apparently I am pretty clumsy because I always scuff up the toes within a month of buying them! In particular, all my black shoes are scuffed, revealing a grey color underneath. Is there some sort of polish or product I can use to make the grey look more black and less noticeable?

For some reason, my brown shoes are not scuffed... I guess I just have bad luck with black shoes! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 19, 2006)

A cobbler (hope I used the correct word) can fix your shoes and dye any colour

fairly inexpensively.

You might check out leather supply/alteration stores that can advise.

Hope this helps.


----------



## monniej (Dec 19, 2006)

my advice, if you really like the shoes find a good shoe repair! i've destroyed some of my favorite shoes trying to do at home fixes. cheaper in the long run to have them done by a pro, and not all that expensive either!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 19, 2006)

Shoe dye or sharpies


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Sharpies, there is shoe polish too... Cobblers of course...


----------

